# Table in Rapido 986M



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello. Advice please? We have an ''05 Rapido 986M. The table in the living is permanent. We would like to be able to collapse it to make a bed or be able to put up a table when needed. Our last motorhome had two tables, either a small one on a single pole or larger one on two poles. With the latter, we could organise to make a temporary bed if needed ( not very often). 

Val


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We have same problem in our Rapido 983M. The table is just too big and heavy (29kg!)

We are going to remove it and replace it with something smaller and lighter but still with a single leg in the same position. I found just the sort of thing on this site here:
http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/Tables/tables.htm

There may well be other and cheaper suppliers but I'll save the detailed search until we get home form Spain/Portugal in April.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks Makems for your reply. I was beginning to wonder if anyone else found it a problem.

I will try again to get on to the site. I tried before answering your post but couldn't get access. 

If we find any other info I will let you know.

I hope the weather is better for you in Spain and Portugal than it is here. We are in the north near Wigan - no snow, but it is very cold!

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Makems
just tried again through your link and no success. But, I used Google and got it!

Looks as if there could be something suitable there. Didn't realise the weight. Get rid of the table and there's room for more wine!

Val


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm always very concious of payload as one of the advantages of touring France/Spain etc is the amount of wine you can bring back at ridiculously low prices. 
29kg = 29 bottles of wine. 
Weather here nice and sunny and has been for the last 5 weeks. But it can get quite chilly if there's a breeze.


----------

